# help/ ideas for building  a light trap ALSO FANTECH CENTRIFUGAL REVIEW



## leelow (Nov 3, 2006)

I have to figure out a way to build a light trap for to round ventilaion holes in my cabinet, one is a 4" and the other a 6".  i need them so they do not restrict airflow much at all, these are 2 of 3 holes in my cab.  the problem one is a 4" intake with  a inline duct fan right inside the cab. light pours out throught the fan.  the second is  6" inline fan which is pulling air from outside the cab. through my cool tube and out the top. The top is ok, with some sort of return air grill, but both of these, intakes are wall mounted and i cant come up with a good idea., to block out the light without restricting airflow, and still remain presentable.  The main problem is that these inline fans do not operate well with any static pressure, and i need them to operate the way they are now, freeflowing cooling the cooltube and the other pushing fresh air into the cab.

The third ventilation hole in the cab is connected to an ecoplus 4"xl centrigual fan which is pulling hot air out from the top of the cab attached to my home made carbon scrubber(which works great, no smell at all, knock on wood" 
if i new what i know now i would never buy an inline duct fan again, they are week, they are sorry, they are a waist of money, i fart harder than these fans with ever blow. one is a 90 something cfm and the other is a 250 something cfm.
and on the other side of the coin is the FANTECH INLINE CENTRIFUGAL FAN FX SERIES 4XL,  _I CANT SAY ENOUGH ABOUT THIS FAN, IT IS VERY QUITE, SPEED ADJUSTABLE, WELL BUILT, AND POWERFUL, AND I MEAN POWERFUL, IT ALMOST COLLAPSED MY EXPENSIVE SUPER STRONG  FLEXIBLE DUCT PIPE, I RUN THIS FAN ON THE SLOWEST SETTING. OBVIOSLY THERE IS NO ONE REGULATING WHAT A CFM IS. BECOUSE THIS 170 CFM MOVES TRIPLE THE AMOUNT OF AIR AS MY 265 INLINE. CENTRIFIGAL FANS ARE EXPENSIVE, BUT I'LL TELL YOU IT IS MONEY WELL SPENT. THE ONLY PROBLEM IS THERE IS NO MOUNTING BRACKET ON IT, OH WELL HAD TO IMPROVISE._
_I THINK THAT ALL OF THE CENTRIFIGUL FANS ARE PROBABLEY REALLY GOOD AND STRONG, ECO PLUS WILL PROBABLY BE THE NEXT ONE I BUY WHEN I CAN AFFORD IT, TO REPLACE THE 6" INLINE COOLING MY COOLTUBE. THE ECO PLUS HAS A NICE MOUNTING BRACKET._

_SORRY FOR GOING OFF ON  A TANGENT, WHEN I FIND A GREAT PRODUCT WHICH IS SO RARE THESE DAYS, I WANT TO GIVE THE COMPANY DUE CREDIT AND INFORM MY FRIENDS OF GOOD STUFF. _

*SO,  PLEASE HELP ME WITH SOME LIGHT TRAP IDEAS, THANKS*
*LEELOW.*


----------



## stoner 420 (Nov 4, 2006)

hey leelow how r u i see u r haveing the same problem i am with the light comeing through the fan well i have a couple of ideas for u to try... first try some dryer sheets mayb if u can find them unscentedor mayb a scent u like and fold them or double stack them and mount them on the back side of the fans... or u can try and old white t-shirt and cut a square out and mount is on the back of the fan mayb an inch away from the back of the fan... try this i am useing the shirt trick try this and let me know how it works for u .....


----------



## vitocorleone (Nov 4, 2006)

black speaker cloth?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 5, 2006)

*Whats up leelow. We use this stuff i think it's called aluminum flex pipe. Here is a pic of what it looks like. You can cut it to fit and it bends. *


----------



## leelow (Nov 5, 2006)

hey thanks for the ideas, i came up with a design and a proto type for a light trap basically it is a box that goes over your fan hole, or whatever hole you want, with an opening on the bottom with a piece of angle blocking the light. i mocked one up using a cozy shack contianer, which fits perfect over a 4"fan hole, and i cut the hole in it and used the cut to make the angle. paint it or tape it so light doesnt reflect. it works great and does not restrict air flow


----------

